# 150mg/ml Primo



## bbuck (Mar 16, 2018)

150mg/ml Primo is what I am thinking of making. Using GSO and 2% and 20% BA and BB. Anyone think that will be an issue. Not really interested in using EO.


----------



## ALLEX (Mar 22, 2018)

Use MCT instead of GSO and I'm pretty sure it will hold.


----------



## bbuck (Mar 29, 2018)

I was thinking of that as well.


----------



## BulkPowders (Apr 19, 2018)

ALLEX said:


> Use MCT instead of GSO and I'm pretty sure it will hold.



Yes MCT very good carrier for solution.

Great health benefits with MCT to!

Regards,
BP


----------



## bbuck (Apr 21, 2018)

Thanks for the info.


----------



## Looneytuned (Apr 28, 2018)

I just made 200mg/40ml of primo-e a few days ago.

1%ba 
18%bb
Gso


----------



## Victory (May 22, 2018)

bbuck said:


> 150mg/ml Primo is what I am thinking of making. Using GSO and 2% and 20% BA and BB. Anyone think that will be an issue. Not really interested in using EO.



You could even lower the BA/BB a little. I would also go with MCT or similar.


----------



## HUMANALIFE (May 24, 2018)

Primo at 150mg and 200mg with basic recipe 2%, 20% will work.


----------



## franktasey (Nov 11, 2018)

HUMANALIFE said:


> Primo at 150mg and 200mg with basic recipe 2%, 20% will work.



how was the pip at 150? I tried primo 200 in all eo and it was painful as hell.


----------



## jsaild (Mar 1, 2019)

Agreed with all the guys saying to use MCT.  I've had no issues with the Primo I have at 200mg/mL


----------

